
Ask HN: Do you know of any bootcamps for computer security? - jc_811
I&#x27;m aware of all the bootcamps that have sprung up in recent years and these are almost all geared exclusively towards development&#x2F;design.<p>I have a high interest in learning about the security side of things (vulnerabilities, hacking, etc) and have begun a recommended reading list starting with &#x27;Gray Hat Hacking The Ethical Hackers Handbook&#x27;<p>I&#x27;ve always learned better though with a mentor&#x2F;course and was wondering if anyone here knew of any bootcamps (or similar things) geared towards computer security.
======
runjake
Offensive Security's PWK course is probably your best bet. In-depth training
and a highly-regarded certification. Online mentoring via web forums and IRC
and they are great folks.

I went through PWK and its predecessor PWB.

It's pretty damned cheap and you can get from 30-90 days lab time. I recommend
90 days, though.

It is kinda boot camp style and pretty demanding. You will learn how to chase
the EIP CPU register and write your own exploits, as well as web vulns, sqli,
etc etc.

[https://www.offensive-security.com/information-security-
trai...](https://www.offensive-security.com/information-security-
training/penetration-testing-training-kali-linux/)

------
dsacco
Cody Brocious used to run Breaker 101, that's the only "bootcamp" I'm aware
of.

If you'd like to learn, read _The Web Application Hacker 's Handbook._ That's
all you need for a strong start.

------
jtfairbank
Not quite what you are looking for, but there are lots of fun challenge sites
out there you can use to learn and practice.
[http://www.wechall.net/](http://www.wechall.net/) has a good list.

------
a_lifters_life
Check out Sans.org

~~~
video-host
Check out
[https://pentesterlab.com/bootcamp](https://pentesterlab.com/bootcamp)

